
Typeform... The future of online forms & surveys - dokuniev
http://typeform.com
======
malenm
Nice site, though a few small nitpicks:

1\. On the showcase page, I wish I could scroll a little further down before
each component becomes greyed-out. In some cases, a question will barely make
it above the halfway point in my browser (basically, eye-level and my main
content-viewing area) when it disappears, instead bringing focus to the next
thing down (sometimes not even fully on the page yet).

2\. If I enter an incomplete email and hit tab, it doesn't validate the form.
If I then try to submit, it says one of my questions is incomplete, but
doesn't highlight it in any way to show me which one needs attention.

3\. Those really look like cupcakes, not muffins.

~~~
dokuniev
1\. The idea is that you focus on one question at a time, but I see your
point.

2\. Enter evokes a confirmation, TAB is just to move on

3\. Good point!

------
dokuniev
New startup out of Barcelona, revolutionizing the world of online forms and
surveys with their responsive forms.

